# Pick arthroplasty ankle arthroscopically



## Mary Baierl (Aug 27, 2009)

Would you code 29999 unlisted and compare to 29879? Done in conjunction with arthroscopic debridement of an osteochondral defect 29806? 

Thank you, Mary


----------



## Mary Baierl (Aug 31, 2009)

Can anyone out there help me with this code? Thank you very, very much. Mary


----------



## jdemar (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you look at description for 29891 with -52 modifier, or 29898 (debridement)
not sure what your op note states.


----------



## Mary Baierl (Aug 31, 2009)

the pick arthroplasty is more than 29898 debridement. I see the drilling for vascularization in 29891 which is what the pick holes are doing, however, I don't think I should use a code 29891 as he is not removing/excising the osteochondral defect but just debriding off the subtalar area 29906 and then doing the pick arthroplasty to help promote healing.


----------



## jdemar (Sep 1, 2009)

looks like unlisted 29999 and compare to 29879?


----------



## Mary Baierl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!!!


----------

